# жили/жило двое человек



## Mr Marek

Добрый день.

Извините, если уже это обсуждалось. Как правильно:

1. В той квартире жил*и* двое человек.
2. В той квартире жил*о* двое человек.

Я склоняюсь к #1. 

Но ведь говорят люди: Их был*о* двое (ведь нельзя сказать "их был*и* двое").

Подскажите, пожалуйста.

Спасибо.

Марек


----------



## Rosett

Оба правильные.
1. Жили двое (акцент на "жили").
2. Их жило двое (акцент на "двое").
В целом, разница невелика, но в некоторых случаях один из вариантов невозможен. Например:
"Они стояли молча в ряд,
Их было восемь".
(В.Высоцкий)


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо за Ваш ответ.

Извините, я не совсем понял: можно сказать и "в той квартире жили двое человек", и "в той квартире жило двое человек"?

Но нельзя сказать: "их были восемь".

Я Вас правильно понял?


----------



## Q-cumber

Мне первый вариант кажется не вполне корректным. Правильно - "жили два человека" (или "жило двое человек"). Мне сложно объяснить разницу.... "жили" звучит более "активно и персонально". Люди там жили, чем-то занимались и т.д. А вариант с "жило"  как бы более "информативный и статистический". В квартире жило столько-то человек.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Мне первый вариант кажется не вполне корректным. Правильно - "жили два человека" (или "жило двое человек").


Ну а "жили-были трое братьев" чем плохо?
«Жили-были трое братьев: старшие умные, младший – дурак», - так начинаются десятки народных сказок, и читатель привык к тому, что за этим ...


----------



## Rosett

Mr Marek said:


> Спасибо за Ваш ответ.
> 
> Извините, я не совсем понял: можно сказать и "в той квартире жили двое человек", и "в той квартире жило двое человек"?
> 
> Но нельзя сказать: "их были восемь".
> 
> Я Вас правильно понял?


Правильно поняли. Вторая конструкция - безличная, в которой полагается единственное число среднего рода.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Ну а "жили-были трое братьев" чем плохо?
> «Жили-были трое братьев: старшие умные, младший – дурак», - так начинаются десятки народных сказок, и читатель привык к тому, что за этим ...


Честно говоря, я не припоминаю сказок, которые бы начинались таким образом.
Можно, конечно, и так сказать, но "жили-были три брата" звучит гораздо лучше.


----------



## Vovan

*Марек, *употребительны (и грамотны) обе формы. Прочитать об этом можно, например, в справочнике Д. Э Розенталя или на сайте Грамота.Ру.

В целом, предпочтительнее форма "жили", особенно если ваш рассказ повествует о жизни этих двоих людей.

Безличная форма "жило" размывает образ жильцов, смещая акцент повествования на саму квартиру.



Обратите еще внимание на то, что вне контекста ваше высказывание можно интерпретировать двояко:

эти двое людей жили в этой квартире в одно и то же время;
они жили там в разное время (один у другого купил эту квартиру; или каждый из них, но в разное время, был квартиросъемщиком у хозяина квартиры).
"Здесь жили двое людей" сразу вызывает ассоциацию, будто жили они вместе. Поэтому, к примеру, милиционер, расследующий какое-то преступление, услышав такую фразу, может поинтересоваться:
"Вместе жили?"​На что соседи (люди из соседских квартир) ответят:
"Нет, в разное время жили";
"Да, муж с женой";
"Да, двое студентов";
и т.д.​
Эта особенность, конечно, не является основанием обязательно употреблять в подобных случаях безличную форму. Но следует иметь всё это в виду - на всякий случай!


----------



## Awwal12

To me "жило двое человек" and "жили двое человек" don't sound quite right *both*, although I agree with Q-cumber that from these variants "жили двое человек" sounds worse.
The problem is in the word "человек", which to me is strongly associated with cardinal (and not collective) numerals. In Russian corpus there are only 10 suitable entries for "двое человек", and most of them belongs to the last two decades (compared to, for instance, ~400 entries for "было двое"). "Двое людей", on the other hand, provides more than 100 entries, and I would surely recommend that variant.

As for the predicate (жило двое людей vs. жили двое людей, жило два человека vs. жили два человека), it's pretty arbitrary *in this precise construction*. Maybe some information here will help:
Единственное и множественное число сказуемого - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> To me "жило двое человек" and "жили двое человек" don't sound quite right *both*, although I agree with Q-cumber that from these variants "жили двое человек" sounds worse.
> The problem is in the word "человек", which to me is strongly associated with cardinal (and not collective) numerals. In Russian corpus there are only 10 suitable entries for "двое человек", and most of them belongs to the last two decades (compared to, for instance, ~400 entries for "было двое"). "Двое людей", on the other hand, provides more than 100 entries, and I would surely recommend that variant.
> 
> As for the predicate (жило двое людей vs. жили двое людей, жило два человека vs. жили два человека), it's pretty arbitrary *in this precise construction*. Maybe some information here will help:
> Единственное и множественное число сказуемого - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»


Интересным может оказаться и то, что ни "людей", ни "человек" может не быть в конструкции вообще, и совершенно всё равно, кого там двое - хоть бы и демонов. Вы заводите рака за камень вместо конкретного разбора данного случая.
"Жило двое" в Корпусе против "жили двое" в чистом виде даёт примерно одинаковый результат.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> The problem is in the word "человек", which to me is strongly associated with cardinal (and not collective) numerals.


I partly agree with you, but I myself find "двоих человек задержали" to be perfectly O.K. for some reason...
Obviously, "человек" (as a noun in the plural) is often used in police reports. "Людей" in this particular context would often sound unusual.

So, I guess it's not all that simple with "человек" and "людей"...


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Интересным может оказаться и то, что ни "людей", ни "человек" может не быть в конструкции вообще, и совершенно всё равно, кого там двое - хоть бы и демонов.


Может. А может оказаться и не двое, а сто.
Факт тот, что из предложенных топикстартером вариантов ни один нельзя назвать нормальным, в силу особенностей сочетаемости слова "человек" с числительными.
А выбор числа сказуемого при числительном - вопрос совершенно отдельный. Ссылку с кратким описанием ситуации я также дал.





Vovan said:


> I partly agree with you, but I myself find "двоих человек задержали" to be perfectly O.K. for some reason...


Well, to me it does not. I wouldn't call it ungrammatical and its appearance is quite predictable from the linguistical point of view, it may be heard now and then, but yet it doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Может. А может оказаться и не двое, а сто.
> Факт тот, что из предложенных топикстартером вариантов ни один нельзя назвать нормальным, в силу особенностей сочетаемости слова "человек" с числительными.
> А выбор числа сказуемого при числительном - вопрос совершенно отдельный. Ссылку с кратким описанием ситуации я также дал.


Нормально оно сочетается. И помимо Корпуса - масса примеров, да и без примеров звучит это совершенно нормально, что в милицейских сводках, что в прекрасной поэзии.
"Один ты ничто. Но двое человек, созданных друг для друга, – целый мир." Любовь – это поэзия чувств. + 5 ЦИТАТ (ЦИТАТЫ О ЛЮБВИ – 6) |  Великие личности
15 mai 2016 -  .... Двое человек, одетые в лохмотья, слушали наставления режиссёра. 
За неделю в пьяном угаре были зарезаны двое человек - Delfi 
11 août 2016 - В прошлую пятницу в ходе совместного распития спиртных напитков в Кивиыли зять зарезал своего тестя, а вчера в волости Ныо ...


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Нормально оно сочетается.


Yet statistics tells us otherwise. It may be occasionally used in poetry for some stylistical purpose (btw, do you know who is Ганс Марголиус? Because I have no idea, let alone the question who did translate his works), journalists may use it because of their utter illiteracy (in fact, pointing at mass-media proves the only thing: that some expression does exist in Russian), yet offering it to a foreign learner would be doing him a disservice, I believe.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо всем за советы.

Я всё-таки последую совету Rosett и Vovan. Надеюсь, что другие не обидятся.

Вот пример из книги русской грамматики (О. Глазунова):

_В комнату вошли двое человек._


----------



## Q-cumber

Mr Marek said:


> Вот пример из книги русской грамматики (О. Глазунова):
> 
> _В комнату вошли двое человек._


Технически это правильная фраза (как иллюстрация к использованию собирательных числительных), но в жизни так никто не говорит.


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> _В комнату вошли двое человек._
> 
> 
> 
> Но в жизни так никто не говорит.
Click to expand...

Отчего же? Именно так многие и говорят!

"В комнату вошли двое". Нормальная фраза? Абсолютно.

Но мы иногда хотим дополнить "двое": двое кого? Если по какой-то причине мы не хотим (или не можем в силу незнания) уточнить, что за люди вошли ("двое студентов", "двое лиц странной наружности" и т.д.), то нам приходится выбирать между "людей" и "человек".

Для многих "Вошли двое людей" может прозвучать чуть-чуть странно, так как ассоциативно у них возникает мысль: "А кого еще? Зверей, что ли?" 

И они делают выбор в пользу слова "человек", столь характерного для милицейских сводок и прочей формальной отчетности (по причине работы милиции и других социальных служб по преимуществу с людьми, а не животными ).

Однако в тех контекстах, где к каждому человеку относятся _со всей бережностью_, не как к "винтику в системе", не как к объекту социальной статистики, не как к подозрительному незнакомцу и т.д., правильнее сказать "людей". Например: "У нас двое людей заболели гриппом".

(Перефразируя Горького, скажу так: "Людей - звучит гордо!")


Так лично я вижу стилистическую разницу в современном употреблении этих слов.


----------



## Mr Marek

Скажите, а можно дополнительный вопрос? Я немного запутался.

_В комнату вошли дв*а* человек*а*. _

Этот вариант тоже правильный? (Вместо "двоe человек"?) Некоторые пользователи тут именно это выбрали.

Спасибо!


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> Скажите, а можно дополнительный вопрос? Я немного запутался.
> 
> _В комнату вошли дв*а* человек*а*. _
> 
> Этот вариант тоже правильный? (Вместо "двоe человек"?) Некоторые пользователи тут именно это выбрали.
> 
> Спасибо!


Это наиболее нейтральный вариант. И безупречный.
(1)"вошли два человека", "вошло два человека"; 
Далее, с точки зрения грамотности, идут варианты:
(2) "вошли двое людей", "вошло двое людей";
(3) "вошли двое человек", "вошло двое человек".


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо, Vovan!

И всем остальным тоже спасибо за вашу помощь!


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Однако в тех контекстах, где к каждому человеку относятся _со всей бережностью_, не как к "винтику в системе", не как к объекту социальной статистики, не как к подозрительному незнакомцу и т.д., правильнее сказать "людей". Например: "У нас двое людей заболели гриппом".


Такую фразу я себе представить не могу. Она и не гуглится даже. Вместо неё зато выдаётся на первом месте "двое человек":
Aucun résultat trouvé pour "У нас двое людей заболели гриппом".
Résultats pour У нас двое людей заболели гриппом (sans guillemets) :
Résultats de recherche
На Урале двое человек скончались от свиного гриппа | В-курсе.ру
18 janv. 2016 - На Урале двое человек скончались от свиного гриппа ...
... _далее в том же списке результатов:_
Грипп: как лечиться и можно ли не заболеть? | Православие и мир
31 janv. 2016 - В России эпидемия гриппа – уже официально. ...  То есть один-два человека из сотни заболевших могут погибнуть.
(_Мой комментарий: нельзя сказать, что православие не заботится о человеке: наоборот, относится бережно и активно борется за него_).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Честно говоря, я не припоминаю сказок, которые бы начинались таким образом.
> Можно, конечно, и так сказать, но "жили-были три брата" звучит гораздо лучше.


Это Министерство культуры так неловко выразилось. Да чего ему...
Живая старина
1894 - ‎Ethnology
Жили были трое братьевъ, а отецъ у нихъ былъ колдуномъ и жилъ особя. Померъ онъ и помирамше велилъ, чтобъ его трои сутки откараулить, ...
ПАСХА. УКРАДЕННЫЙ ХРИСТИАНАМИ, ПРАЗДНИК. - 24 Марта ...
24 mars 2016 - Жили–были трое братьев-охотников: Тур, Пан и Яр. Собрались они как-то на охоту. Вышли в степи необозримые, а жайворонки так ...
Самый лучший подарок от Бога (Владимир Веретнов) / Стихи.ру
23 août 2012 - По мотивам сербской народной сказки, притчи. Жили были трое братьев. Как один - все казаки, Торговали на базаре, На все руки ...
Министерство Культуры Российской Федерации - Спектакль «Как ...
7 oct. 2015 - «Жили-были трое братьев: старшие – умные, младший – дурак», – так начинаются десятки народных сказок, и читатель привык к тому, ...
Калмыцкие сказки. Мир сказок. Детские сказки.
... могучего богатыря, который, родившись из чрева своей матери, вскоре начал сражаться со злыми шулмусами и алмасами. Жили-были трое братьев.
Наш Иван и американский Форрест | Переформат.ру
30 août 2012 - Жили-были трое братьев - двое умных и Иван-дурак» - именно так звучит один из наиболее распространённых вариантов зачина ...
СКАЗКИ, ЛЕГЕНДЫ И МИФЫ: ГЭСЭР
9 août 2009 - Жили-были трое братьев. Один из братьев умер, и жена его осталась одна. Но хотя женщина жила одна, она вскоре забеременела.
Предания о старинных мостах - Фольклор - БНР
2 juin 2010 - Жили-были трое братьев. Долгое время они строили мост, но им так и не удавалась завершить его основной свод, потому что каждый ...
mit_ra: Об Абхазии (продолжение)
25 sept. 2007 - Жили-были трое братьев, и была у них сестра Рица. Братья охотились в горах, а по вечерам возвращались домой - Рица кормила их ...


----------



## Maroseika

This question has been already discussed at the forum several times and you may find these previous threads useful:
*Пришло два сообщения*
*Двое, трое vs два, три*
*двое, трое*
*Двое из них / Две из них*
*они двое студентов?*

More details in par. 184 here (Сказуемое при подлежащем – количественно-именном сочетании (счетном обороте))


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо, с вашей помощью я разобрался во всём этом!! Еще раз всем большое спасибо.


----------

